# Bowtech SWAT?



## tach driver (Oct 25, 2009)

any reviews on this bow and its binary cam system??i like the specs and the price.im new to this forum and was lookin for info.....thanks!


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I love mine, Very smooth draw and shooting bow... I've only had it a week, but have been shooting it everyday and love it more and more....


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

If you can, go shoot one. The SWAT is an AWESOME bow and some great deals on this site for one. I purchased mine on this site back in May and so glad that I did.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Just bought one yesterday. 

Not as smooth or shock free as the Sniper or the Diamond, but a little faster.

10 fps faster than my old Reflex Highlander at 1.5lbs less. Clocked 270 fps at 26.5"dl and 67lbs. Only problem is I can't get it to go to a full 70 lbs. 

happy hunting, dv


----------

